# I can't believe it... My baby girl, Pinkey, is gone.



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Pinkey, I will forever miss you.

I remember coming into the pet store, looking at the wild bettas, and seeing you, going crazy every time you saw me. I remember you looking like you were sticking your tongue out at me, and I just had to get you.

I'm sorry for every time I put you in with a male betta, and when the beat you. I did not know better then.

I remember being so excited that I had just gotten my first female betta. And I decided when I got home, that I would name you Pinkey, because of your pink fins.

You went from tank to tank, putting up with me, whenever I hurt you because of me being a fish noob.

When you were in a tank with fish that did not like you, you put up with them. I tried hard for you to get better. I'm sorry.

I would say more, but I just have a huge lump in my throught right now, and I just want to sob.

I will miss you, and I will forever treasure the 10 months I've had with you.

Your mommy.


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Aww no, I'm so sorry about your baby. 
A thought I like to think on is that the mistakes we make out of unknowing are not our fault entirely. You didn't know, but you still did the best you could for her, and that's what counts. 
S.I.P Pinkey, you will be missed.


----------



## BTanaka05! (Aug 11, 2021)

I am sorry to hear about Pinkey. Swim in peace


----------



## SammiDraco (Mar 24, 2021)

SIP Pinkey
So sorry for your loss!


----------



## Newbie- (9 mo ago)

My heart is breaking for you and pinky 💔


----------

